# More Stimulus On THe Way ?



## AquaHull

The central elements of a hard-fought compromise appeared in place: more than $300 billion in aid to businesses; a $300-per-week bonus federal jobless benefit and renewal of soon-to-expire state benefits; $600 direct payments to individuals; vaccine distribution funds and money for renters, schools, the Postal Service and people needing food aid.

https://www.baltimoresun.com/corona...0201217-2brt7qd6rfhcdnq6yqot3bq5ty-story.html


----------



## MountainGirl

AquaHull said:


> The central elements of a hard-fought compromise appeared in place: more than $300 billion in aid to businesses; a $300-per-week bonus federal jobless benefit and renewal of soon-to-expire state benefits; $600 direct payments to individuals; vaccine distribution funds and money for renters, schools, the Postal Service and people needing food aid.
> 
> https://www.baltimoresun.com/corona...0201217-2brt7qd6rfhcdnq6yqot3bq5ty-story.html
> 
> View attachment 110101


Read this morning on Newsmax, one of the sticking points is the sunset clause in the Cares Act passed in March, which is the method money can be transferred to Citizens and Businesses - and was supposed to expire. The dems want the expiration Clause taken out, or extended to 2026, so they can use that method to continue to send money to the public (under the guise of covid), rather than a separate bill to give Basic Income to Americans...which wouldn't pass. Sneaky fkrs.

https://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/a...balmacr&year=2020&month=12&date=17&id=1002077


----------



## stevekozak

MountainGirl said:


> Read this morning on Newsmax, one of the sticking points is the sunset clause in the Cares Act passed in March, which is the method money can be transferred to Citizens and Businesses - and was supposed to expire. The dems want the expiration Clause taken out, or extended to 2026, so they can use that method to continue to send money to the public (under the guise of covid), rather than a separate bill to give Basic Income to Americans...which wouldn't pass. Sneaky fkrs.


I would like to stimulate their socialist asses via a cattle prod up their backsides. Hell, as messed up as they are, they would probably just enjoy it, though. :vs_frown:


----------



## 1skrewsloose

I'm not too keen on these stimulus plans. During a normal year folks would find a way to make it on unemployment, they've done it before.
I did accept the first one, but if we have another and Trump doesn't make it, the Dems will squawk look at the deficit, we need to raise taxes and blame Trump/Republicans even tho they signed off on it too.

I really wish I could be glad to get free money, but I feel for my daughter and those around her age(24) that will have to pay the majority of it through taxes.


----------



## dwight55

I guess I'm just dumb or something.

How is this ever going to be repaid???

We got 330 million folks in this place . . . and I read not long ago that only about half have jobs. That's 165 million.

If 165 million folks paid 25K$ a year income taxes on the average . . . that's only 4T$ . . . and in 2019 we spent that and then some.

So how do we retire this 35T$ debt we now have???

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MountainGirl

dwight55 said:


> I guess I'm just dumb or something.
> 
> So how do we retire this 35T$ debt we now have???


We dont, and you're not dumb.


----------



## SGG

Summed up, it's FUBAR


----------



## 65mustang

$600 per individual? BFD.


----------



## hawgrider

65mustang said:


> $600 per individual? BFD.


Exactly! That won't even cover my Bourbon expenses since the last chump change of my tax money they sent in May or June when ever it was.


----------



## stowlin

If you get that $600 I recommend ammo, silver, canned goods, etc...


----------



## MountainGirl

65mustang said:


> $600 per individual? BFD.


It is if you live on $618 a month. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## AquaHull

hawgrider said:


> Exactly! That won't even cover my Bourbon expenses since the last chump change of my tax money they sent in May or June when ever it was.


I'm still waiting for my Fed refund.


----------



## AquaHull

MountainGirl said:


> It is if you live on $618 a month. :tango_face_wink:


If I quit heating my barn / deer blind / mancave, quit beer, turn the heat down, then $650 is doable.


----------



## MountainGirl

AquaHull said:


> If I quit heating my barn / deer blind / mancave, quit beer, turn the heat down, then $650 is doable.


Quit beer? You?? :vs_shocked: LOL

Yeah, it took a lot of planning, work and all our savings to get to the point of no bills, no debt. AND if that $618/mo ever stopped? That'd be okay too, cause what we spend it on we don't need. :vs_cool:


----------



## inceptor

1skrewsloose said:


> I'm not too keen on these stimulus plans. During a normal year folks would find a way to make it on unemployment, they've done it before.
> I did accept the first one, but if we have another and Trump doesn't make it, the Dems will squawk look at the deficit, we need to raise taxes and blame Trump/Republicans even tho they signed off on it too.
> 
> I really wish I could be glad to get free money, but I feel for my daughter and those around her age(24) that will have to pay the majority of it through taxes.





dwight55 said:


> I guess I'm just dumb or something.
> 
> How is this ever going to be repaid???
> 
> We got 330 million folks in this place . . . and I read not long ago that only about half have jobs. That's 165 million.
> 
> If 165 million folks paid 25K$ a year income taxes on the average . . . that's only 4T$ . . . and in 2019 we spent that and then some.
> 
> So how do we retire this 35T$ debt we now have???
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


It's not meant to be repaid. Once we hit what they conceive as the bottom, the UN steps in to save the world with the Great Reset. A digital monetary system with wealth redistribution and a guaranteed income for all. You will own nothing and be happy.


----------



## AquaHull

MountainGirl said:


> Quit beer? You?? :vs_shocked: LOL
> 
> Yeah, it took a lot of planning, work and all our savings to get to the point of no bills, no debt. AND if that $618/mo ever stopped? That'd be okay too, cause what we spend it on we don't need. :vs_cool:


$650 covers my property taxes, home and vehicle insurance, plates, heat, electric, food.

I'm working on the health insurance part since Cobra didn't pay, although they got paid.

I broke down and bought beer.


----------



## MountainGirl

AquaHull said:


> $650 covers my property taxes, home and vehicle insurance, plates, heat, electric, food.
> 
> I'm working on the health insurance part since Cobra didn't pay, although they got paid.
> 
> I broke down and bought beer.


Yay beer!
Ours covers prop taxes, veh lic/ins, Verizon, gas & the food we don't hunt or grow.
The $618/mo is SocSec... and if that ever stopped the gov would have a helluva lot more to worry about than us not paying taxes. LOL
We're set up to be fine - even if there's an cme/emp, no more fuel, no more grocery stores, etc.


----------



## Slippy

In a couple of years, If I sell my beloved Slippy Lodge and buy some land in WY and build a smaller home, I'm hoping to be set. The South has some great folk-lore and is generally still free, but the big city dominance has me concerned.


----------



## MountainGirl

Slippy said:


> In a couple of years, If I sell my beloved Slippy Lodge and buy some land in WY and build a smaller home, I'm hoping to be set. The South has some great folk-lore and is generally still free, but the big city dominance has me concerned.


Sounds like a good plan! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

how low would the unemployment go if they reversed the stimulus... give $600 to the unemployed and $300/week to those with a job.... bet most would have a job within a month...

as for Me and the wife.... our money is being invested..... in a new mattress!


----------



## Weldman

$600 in stimulus, hmmm box of ammo or maybe invest in another firearm, decisions, decisions...


----------



## stevekozak

AquaHull said:


> $650 covers my property taxes, home and vehicle insurance, plates, heat, electric, food.
> 
> I'm working on the health insurance part since Cobra didn't pay, although they got paid.
> 
> I *came to my senses * and bought beer.


Fixed it for you...


----------



## AquaHull

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> how low would the unemployment go if they reversed the stimulus... give $600 to the unemployed and $300/week to those with a job.... bet most would have a job within a month...
> 
> as for Me and the wife.... our money is being invested..... in a new mattress!


I might get a part time job, otherwise I'll stay retired.


----------



## AquaHull

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> how low would the unemployment go if they reversed the stimulus... give $600 to the unemployed and $300/week to those with a job.... bet most would have a job within a month...
> 
> as for Me and the wife.... our money is being invested..... in a new mattress!


We need pics , just saying.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

AquaHull said:


> We need pics , just saying.


----------



## Slippy

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> how low would the unemployment go if they reversed the stimulus... give $600 to the unemployed and $300/week to those with a job.... bet most would have a job within a month...
> 
> as for Me and the wife.... our money is being invested..... in a new mattress!


The last few years we have gotten rid of all of our old "conventional" mattresses and bought the made in the USA Memory Foam mattresses in a box. Slippy Approved if I do say so myself!


----------



## MountainGirl

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> View attachment 110143


Wow! That memory foam really remembers!!


----------



## inceptor

Slippy said:


> In a couple of years, If I sell my beloved Slippy Lodge and buy some land in WY and build a smaller home, I'm hoping to be set. The South has some great folk-lore and is generally still free, but the big city dominance has me concerned.


You're gonna hate all the winter weather. As you get older, it gets harder on the body. And you ain't gettin no younger. Just sayin............


----------



## StratMaster

Weldman said:


> $600 in stimulus, hmmm box of ammo or maybe invest in another firearm, decisions, decisions...


Well, since I have everything else covered... looks like three cases of bourbon.


----------



## stevekozak

StratMaster said:


> Well, since I have everything else covered... looks like three cases of bourbon.


Here is a man that knows how to prep!!!


----------



## AquaHull

I could stock bourbon, since I do drink the fire water. Not much anyway.


----------



## Maine-Marine

We received our check notice today


----------



## 65mustang

Slippy said:


> In a couple of years, If I sell my beloved Slippy Lodge and buy some land in WY and build a smaller home, I'm hoping to be set. The South has some great folk-lore and is generally still free, but the big city dominance has me concerned.


Plenty of room out here for you Slippy.


----------



## Slippy

65mustang said:


> Plenty of room out here for you Slippy.


Thank you Sir!

I promise we will be good Constitutional Minded Free Citizens! I'm a bit more libertarian than Mrs S, but she is rock hard conservative.

My motto toward government is pretty well known...JLMTFAADTOM (Just Leave Me The Fark Alone And Don't Tread on Me)! PM coming your way!

Slippy!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Uhh, @Slippy my friend - i have a friend in Wyoming.
You do know that the wind really blows out there, and 20 below zero is considered "not too bad", right?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy

rice paddy daddy said:


> Uhh, @Slippy my friend - i have a friend in Wyoming.
> You do know that the wind really blows out there, and 20 below zero is considered "not too bad", right?
> :vs_laugh:


DRATS! Foiled again! :vs_mad:


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Slippy said:


> DRATS! Foiled again! :vs_mad:


I felt it was my duty to alert a fellow Southron Boy.


----------



## 65mustang

rice paddy daddy said:


> Uhh, @Slippy my friend - i have a friend in Wyoming.
> You do know that the wind really blows out there, and 20 below zero is considered "not too bad", right?
> :vs_laugh:


That's only in the summer....it gets mighty cold in the winter though.


----------

